# Sumatrafarn



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hy
habe diese Pflanze vor 4 Tagen (in einem sehr schönen Zustand) in den Teich gesetzt,jetzt ist sie mir eingegangen.
bin ins Geschäft und habe dem verkäufer mein Problem erklärt,dieser sagte zu mir dass mein Teich nicht genügend Nährstoffe hätte,so dass diese Pflanze nicht bei mir im jetzigen Zustandes des Teiches gedeihen könnte.
er hat mir ein Produkt empfohlen
dieses






*SEEROSEN-PRACHT
Aktivnährstoffe für gesunde Pflanzen Vor allem Folienteiche und betonierte Gartenteiche leiden häufig an Mineraldefizit und Nährstoffmangel. Kümmerliches Wachstum, gelbe Blätter und fehlende Blütenbildung an Pflanzen sind äußerlich Anzeichen von Mangelerscheinungen in Ihrem Gartenteich. Mit SEEROSEN-PRACHT führen Sie Ihren Teichpflanzen alle lebenswichtigen Makronährstoffe und Spurenelemente in der richtigen Dosierung zu. 
*

meine aktuellen Teichwasserwerte sind

GH  6,5
KH  10
pH  8,0

kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen diese Produkt in den Teich gießen?
kommt es dann nicht zu einer überdüngung?

danke 


gruss

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

*Produktanfrage*

Hallo John,

dann werden wir mal bei einem Fachmann für Seerosen vorstellig .... also ich kenne das Produkt ned .... kümmere mich mal um eine Antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Danke 


john


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo John 

Ich glaub du solltest mal danach forschen warum dein Wasser so nährstoffarm ist (zu viele Pflanzen, Wasserwerte oder so??). Chemie darf meiner Meinung nach nur die letzte Lösung sein. Du hattest doch auch schon mit anderen Pflanzen Probleme????


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

*Antwort*

Hallo John,

hier kannst du die Antwort auf deine Frage nachlesen:



Weitere Ausführungen könnt ihr auch hier reinschreiben, denn seid gestern abend hat sich auch Herr Werner Wallner, seines Zeichens selbstständiger Wasserpflanzengärnter, hier angemeldet. Ich weiss zwar nicht, in wieweit er Zeit hat, denn er betreibt ja auch ein eigenes Forum auf http://www.nymphaion.de ... warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo John und Tommi,

die Geschichte mit der eingegangenen Seerose verblüfft mich. Eine gesunde Seerose stirbt nicht innerhalb von 4 Tagen an Auszehrung. Man kann Rhizome im Wasser schwimmend ja auch etliche Zeit lagern ohne daß sie daran eingehen. Die Pflanze wird zunächst die gespeicherten Nährstoffe aufbrauchen und dann beginnt sie langsam sich abzubauen. Aber dieser Prozess braucht wesentlich länger als vier Tage!

Einen derart schnellen Tod kann ich mir eigentlich nur durch einen Schädlingsbefall vorstellen. Entweder durch Bakterien und Pilze (Fäulnis) oder durch einen tierischen Schädling. Es wäre wichtig zu wissen in welchem Zustand das Rhizom war als die Pflanze 'für tot erklärt' wurde. 

Daraus ergibt sich gleich die nächste Frage: war die Pflanze wirklich tot? Oder hat sie nur alle Blätter abgestossen (weil zu schnell zu tief gesetzt, auf dem Transport ausgetrocknet, Schock durch sehr unterschiedliche Wassertemperatur, usw.) und WIRKT nur wie tot?

Das empfohlene Mittel kenne ich nicht. Generell stehe ich solchen Mittel äusserst skeptisch gegenüber. Ein vernünftig bepflanzter Gartenteich braucht kein einziges dieser chemischen Wundermittelchen. Die Grunddüngung erfolgt am besten über einen Langzeitdünger (wir nehmen Osmocote-Düngekegel), dafür braucht man nichts ins Wasser zu kippen das im gelösten Zustand dann mit Begeisterung von den Algen aufgenommen wird. Der Dünger gehört in die Nähe der Seerosenwurzeln, und nicht frei gelöst ins Wasser! Ich bezweifle grundsätzlich die Notwendigkeit einer solchen Düngung. In den allermeisten Gartenteichen (auch aus Folie oder Beton) sind nicht zu wenig, sondern zu viele Nährstoffe. Dafür sorgt schon der herbstliche Laubfall.

Spurenelemente habe ich noch niemals verabreicht. Natürlich sind Spurenelemente ein limitierender Faktor für das Pflanzenwachstum, aber in unserem 20 Jahre alten Folienteich (8 qm, kein Substrat auf dem Boden, Seerosen wurden in ungewaschenen Kies gepflanzt) wurden sie noch nie verabreicht und die Seerosen entwickeln sich darin prächtig (übrigens obendrein ungedüngt). Sollte ich das Gefühl haben, daß meine Seerosen Spurenelemente benötigen, dann würde ich die Fischemulsion, die ich für die Orchideen verwende, im Teich ausprobieren. Aber nur extrem verdünnt. 

Aber weder Nährstoffe noch Spurenelemente scheinen mir der Grund für das Eingehen der Seerose zu sein.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Werner,

ein grosses Wort gelassen ausgesprochen ! Willkommen im Forum ! Diese Ausführungen decken einen Grossteil des Wissens ab, das man bei der Seerosenpflanzung beherzigen muss - auch, dass eine Seerose (wie andere Wasserpflanzen auch), die sich nach dem Pflanzen zurückbildet, mitnichten "tot" ist (wenigstens in den allermeisten Fällen nicht), sondern sich an das "neue" Wasser gewôhnt und wieder austreibt. Das gehört eigentlich im Tagebuch eines jeden Teichfreundes niedergeschrieben.

Ein Thema habe ich nur mit den Osmocote Düngekegeln: Ich würde Osmocote für den Teich so gerne einsetzen ! Aus Anlass unserer wenigen und dann auch immer recht kurzen Aufenthalte in Deutschland haben wir uns die Hacken wund gelaufen, das Zeugs zu bekommen. Es gibt Osmocote für Blühpflanzen, Rosen, Grünpflanzen, Tomaten, andere Gemüse und und und ... (wundert mich, dass die noch keine Düngekegel für den Rasen anbieten) - Osmocote für Wasserpflanzen aber hat niemand im Sortiment ! Das gleiche Bild hier in Frankreich, was mich aber schon weniger wundert. Wie wär's, wenn Ihr Osmocote für Wasserpflanzen in Euer Sortiment aufnehmen würdet ? OK, die nehmen ordentlich Geld dafür, dass die die Düngekügelchen zu Kegeln verbacken, aber selbst die Kügelchen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich wäre garantiert ein Kunde, den Ihr nie wieder loswerdet *g* !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hy Werner - Stefan

tolle Berichte   danke



> die Geschichte mit der eingegangenen Seerose verblüfft mich



es ist keine Seerose die mir eingegangen ist sondern ein Sumatrfarn
und der Verkäufer hat mir dieses Produkt empfohlen,weil er glaubte ich hätte nicht genügend Nährstoffe im Teich
denke das Problem gefunden zu haben (die Pflanze zu tief eingesetzt)

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

man überliest wirklich leicht die Überschrift des Threads   :? 

In diesem Fall habe ich auch gleich mal an Seerosen gedacht, weil im Text nur von diesem "Seerosen-Mittel" gesprochen wird...
hab' mich dann aber erinnert, daß im Forum ja was von FARN gestanden ist, weswegen ich mich ja reingeklickt hatte...

hab mich bisserl umgeschaut, es gibt anscheinend verschiedene Arten dieser Pflanze, ein paar sind widerstandskräftig, ein paar nicht...

Lies mal hier:



lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hihi, da wurden wir durch die "Seerosen-Pracht" (und Tommi, Schlingel   ) in die Irre geleitet.   Dennoch, die Aussagen von Werner zum Nährstoffgehalt stimmen und die zur Eingewöhnungsphase auch (Farn ist vermutlich nur "scheintot"; selbst Pflanzen, bei denen keine Pflanzfehler geschehen bilden sich oft nach dem Einsetzen in den Teich zurück). Dein geschäftstüchtiger Verkäufer hat zur Problemlösung mit Sicherheit nichts beigetragen - um es einmal nett auszudrücken.

Da mit Sumatra-Farn noch so gar nichts am Hute hatte weiss ich auch nicht, ob es da pflanzenspezifische Ursachen für die schnelle und extreme Rückbildung gibt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Schlingel ? Ich ? Dachte nur,das wenn es sich um Seerosendünger handelt,das denn Werner es doch am besten wissen müsste ... weisst ja, dumm darf man sein, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

an alle Antworten

danke

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Sumatrafarn???

Tja, hab die Überschrift schon gelesen, aber mich nur gewundert warum Du so einen komischen Titel wählst wenn Du was über Seerosen wissen willst ...

Den Sumatrafarn kenne ich noch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber ich kann trotzdem meinen Senf zum Thema dazu geben. Ende Juni bekomme ich nämlich eine Pflanzenlieferung aus Thailand (__ tropische Seerosen und ein paar nette Besonderheiten) bei der auch Sumatrafarn enthalten ist. Ich kenne keine Gärtnerei in Deutschland die diesen Farn selbst vermehrt. Daraus folgere ich, daß auch Dein Sumatrafarn ziemlich sicher aus Südostasien import und dann gleich nach dem Eintreffen an Dich verkauft wurde. Der Umzug in Deinen Teich muß ein ziemlicher Temperaturschock für ihn gewesen sein, nicht zu vergessen der ganze Stress durch die Ernte und der Transport nach Deutschland. Starke Temperaturumstellungen können eine Pflanze schnell und sicher ins Jenseits befördern. Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich __ Papyrus aus Singapur importiert und in ein Becken in meinem Gewächshaus gepflanzt. Es sind alle ausnahmslos innerhalb weniger Tage eingegangen. Es war ihnen einfach zu kalt bei mir.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

Hy
nachdem ich mir neue Pflanzen gekauft habe und diese seit 6 Tagen im Teich habe (niedrige Pflanztiefe-fast Sumpfzone) fängt der Sumatrafarn an neue Triebe zu entwickeln :razz: (hängt vieleicht mit dem Wetter zusammen Hitze-Regen)

werde euch am laufenden halten

gruss

john


----------

